# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Auto-sjedalica u suprotnom smjeru

## stan

Narucili smo Britax Maxway sjedalicu za auto (u suprotnom smjeru). Da li itko zna postoji li u Rijeci i okolici osoba ili servis gdje mozemo provjeriti jesmo li sjedalicu ispravno postavili. Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## rahela

na žalost u Rijeci nemamo savjetnika za autosjedalice, ali pokušat ćemo se organizirati za neki pregled u skorijem vremenu

do tada, pogledajte video i slijedite upute
http://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/car-seats/max-way
kad provlačite pojas od auta ispod navlake i ukopčate ga, ne bojte se jako zategnuti - možete i koljenom utisnuti sjedalicu što više u sjedalo i zatezati koliko god ide i onda zakopčate sa plavom kopčom sjedalice

i ako može, par odgovora na pitanja
koliko je staro dijete?
koliko je visoko i teško?
sjedalicu ste kupili u Hrvatskoj ili naručili izvana?

----------


## stan

Poštovana Rahela! 

Puno hvala na brzom odogovoru i uputama. Bilo bi odlično kada biste uspjeli organizirati pregled na području Rijeke, vjerujem da bi bilo dosta zainteresiranih.
Što se tiče Vaših pitanja, dijete je staro 6 mjeseci, teško je oko 9 kg, a visoko oko 70 cm. Auto-sjedalicu koju trenutno koristimo predviđena je za djecu do 10 kg pa smo odlučili kupiti novu budući da će sadašnju brzo prerasti. Pretražujući ponudu domaćih trgovina otkrili smo da bi nam bilo povoljnije odabranu sjedalicu kupiti direktno od dobavljača u Švedskoj gdje je prodavatelj bio vrlo susretljiv te nam je pomogao oko samog odabira. Na kraju, istu sjedalicu naručili smo na web stranicama poznate slovenske trgovine uz 50% popusta.
Srdačan pozdrav.

----------


## rahela

sjedalica je po adacovom tesu dobila prolaznu ocjenu, ali iz sigurnosti ima +
njemački mi nije jača strana, pa stavljam link (odaberite model Britax, pa će vam prikazati ocjene)
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...ndersitz-test/

u svakom slučaju dijete bih još uvijek vozila u postojećoj sjedalici do maksimlanih 10kg (ako vam nije teško napisati koju sada sjedalicu imate)
postoji vjerojatnost da dijete sada neće dobivati na težini kao prethodnih mjeseci, pa možda izgurate još mjesec dva u toj sjedalici
do tada će dijete biti malo veće i "ljepše" sjesti u većoj sjedalici
pozitivno je što nova sjedalica ide do 25kg u smjeru suprotnom smjera vožnje, ali i u samim uputama piše od 9 mjeseci, pa bi bilo poželjno da dijete ima toliko

----------

